# Raw Feeding options in St Pete/Tampa



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

Anyone have any contacts/distributors for raw feeding in the St Pete/Tampa area? I'm on the central FL raw food co-op yahoo group but it looks like their only real meat option is beef-based and I need more variety. 

thanks!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Raw feeding Miami! I'm in SoCal and I use her from time to time, Carla is awesome! She can ship pretty cheap within Florida.


----------



## sterlingmaloryarcher (Aug 16, 2014)

I am moving to that area and often go there to pick up orders from some locals who have some awesome meat prices.

Raw Feeding Miami, like carriesue mentioned, is a really great resource in Florida. $20 overnight shipping for up to 60 pounds anywhere within the state of Florida. Great for organs and getting a lot more variety than you can find in store.

Sanwa Farmer's Market is in Tampa, and they have a large selection of bulk meats that you can get for pretty cheap. I haven't tried it yet, but I am planning to get the majority of my cheaper meats from that location. I've heard a lot of good things about it.

There is also a raw feeder in Brandon who sells grass-fed green tripe, beef mixes, chicken mixes, and organs for very, VERY reasonable prices. If you are interested, I can PM you his contact information, since he communicates by Facebook.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a contact Rick Carde can get just about anything prices are decent has ground balanced blends too 

https://www.facebook.com/primordialcaninerawdiet


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

I heard of Raw Feeding Miami also. I'm planning on using her when we move to FL.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Bella67 said:


> I heard of Raw Feeding Miami also. I'm planning on using her when we move to FL.


 
Raw feeding Miami is a good company however, they are pretty pricy in-comparison and I'll only purchase when they have deals on 'odd' items


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

We'll be moving to either Clearwater, or Ft. Lauderdale do you have any suggestions to other suppliers in the area?

Edit: I just looked at the page you suggested and it isn't too far from Clearwater.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Right next to Clearwater. We train sometimes in Clearwater and Rick can bring to training and you'd just have to meet him at club


----------



## tlanka (12 mo ago)

Can I please get a contact information for raw feeder from Brandon?


----------

